# Kernel release

## tuggbuss

Is there a kernel release time line for gentoo-sources? Like a date when they became avalible as stable in amd64? Is it a release once a year or once a month or how often does it get updated?

----------

## eccerr0r

Seems like it's released as the devs see fit.  But you're not restricted to using gentoo-sources, vanilla works fine too...

----------

## tuggbuss

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Seems like it's released as the devs see fit.  But you're not restricted to using gentoo-sources, vanilla works fine too...

 

Yes, indeed. Im thinking of trying git-sources with the latest available, but have to learn the process, why, how and so on. If it doesn't work i can just boot on my working kernel. But it's a learning curve. During install the handbook stated everything step by step and i wasn't thinking much.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tuggbuss,

Try 

```
emerge sys-kernel/git-sources
```

 then its all back to the handbook.

----------

